# SDI announces Reduce and Reuse program.



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Well what a winter we didn't have. I want to 1st thank everyone that has stopped by the shop so far this winter. We truly appreciate your business and we hope to sever you guys for years to come.If you haven't been in we hope to see you soon.To see where we are located use the map below. But to get to the purpose of this post.

Many of our regular customers have been bring there Spike containers back into us so we can reuse them. So we got to thinking and we came up with an idea.

We're starting a Reduce and Reuse program on our Black Bait Cups.When you bring them back into us we'll give you $0.10 for each cup you bring back in.They must be in reusable condition and have our tag on them. So save those cups and if you see any laying around pick them and bring them into us. 

Here is what they look like.









Click the link to see the map.
http://g.co/maps/abm4e


----------



## jpphish (Oct 3, 2006)

Great idea!


----------

